# Newer People app



## Wall_SoGB (Jan 30, 2018)

I played with some PC apps, and I discovered People app package for ARM. I managed to install it, and suprisingly, it works. Calling, texting, adding new contacts, live tile, so I think, that trully, everything works.
It looks like this.
To install it, you have to: 

* uninstall original app with Interop Tools - photo
* install app by deploying appx

Download here.

I also have the newest version from PC (10.3.10021.0) - Download 
If you have any doubts or bugs, then you can uninstall this app and download "original" from store.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

You right, we found it some time ago but unfortunately can't make the native language package to install along the APP. So only ENG or did you managed it?
http://www.windowsmania.pl/programy-504/jak-zainstalowac-nowe-app-zdjecia-kalkulator-36256/


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 30, 2018)

I get 0x80073cf9 error  


Nevermind, deployment mode was needed.

App variant 10.2.2351. 

Store variant 10.2.2001.0.


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Jan 30, 2018)

djtonka said:


> You right, we found it some time ago but unfortunately can't make the native language package to install along the APP. So only ENG or did you managed it?
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/programy-504/jak-zainstalowac-nowe-app-zdjecia-kalkulator-36256/

Click to collapse



Nope, sadly not. I don't think it even exists in other languages.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 30, 2018)

normaly people app is an Appxbundle with all languages.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 30, 2018)

No ringtone possibility for one or more contacts


----------



## djtonka (Jan 31, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> normaly people app is an Appxbundle with all languages.

Click to collapse



But after extracting it still can't install . No problem to use in English but Keep trying


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Wall_SoGB said:


> Nope, sadly not. I don't think it even exists in other languages.

Click to collapse



Can you share the original AppxBundle of this version of the app? I mean 10.2.
Newer versions crash just after starting them, and I'd like to try to work with 10.2.


----------



## DjSoby (Jan 31, 2018)

Can you please repost your screenshots of the contact app?
"This item might not exist or is no longer available"


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Jan 31, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Can you share the original AppxBundle of this version of the app? I mean 10.2.
> Newer versions crash just after starting them, and I'd like to try to work with 10.2.

Click to collapse



Do you mean 10.2.2001.0 or this one? I only have this one :/



DjSoby said:


> Can you please repost your screenshots of the contact app?
> "This item might not exist or is no longer available"

Click to collapse



Fixed and changed to imgur.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Wall_SoGB said:


> Do you mean 10.2.2001.0 or this one? I only have this one :/

Click to collapse



This one.


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Jan 31, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> This one.

Click to collapse



Ok then, here. I tried modyfing and installing language packs, but they don't install. Maybe someone could make them to work.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Wall_SoGB said:


> Ok then, here. I tried modyfing and installing language packs, but they don't install. Maybe someone could make them to work.

Click to collapse



Okey, here's an AppxBundle file of this version. It includes Belarussian, Polish, Russian, Ukrainian and Uzbek language packs as well as all available scale files.
I personally don't understand the reason to use this version. It's luggy, crashes a lot. Photos or Calculator apps at least give some new functionality, but this one doesn't.
MEGA link.


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Jan 31, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Okey, here's an AppxBundle file of this version. It includes Belarussian, Polish, Russian, Ukrainian and Uzbek language packs as well as all available scale files.
> I personally don't understand the reason to use this version. It's luggy, crashes a lot. Photos or Calculator apps at least give some new functionality, but this one doesn't.
> MEGA link.

Click to collapse



Well, I've been using it for a week and it never crashed and performance is on par with original (except vertical scrolling, it drops frames). Even launches faster. It seems like results may vary for every device. 
For reference, I have Lumia 1020, 1GB pagefile, display scaling at 150%.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 1, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Okey, here's an AppxBundle file of this version. It includes Belarussian, Polish, Russian, Ukrainian and Uzbek language packs as well as all available scale files.
> I personally don't understand the reason to use this version. It's luggy, crashes a lot. Photos or Calculator apps at least give some new functionality, but this one doesn't.
> MEGA link.

Click to collapse



Any chance you could add the Spanish (es) package? Thanks


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Someone asked me to add the Spanish language.
Here's an updated link (MEGA). An app package includes Be, De, Es, Fr, It, Pl, Ru, Uk, Uz locales.


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 1, 2018)

How can you resign appx with ms signing?
I have Microsoft.People_2017.1006.1846.0 (10.2.2791.0) and try to patch it for mobile


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> How can you resign appx with ms signing?
> I have Microsoft.People_2017.1006.1846.0 (10.2.2791.0) and try to patch it for mobile

Click to collapse



Publisher name from manifest file...




> cd C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86\
> MakeCert /n "*CN=Microsoft Corporation, O=Microsoft Corporation, L=Redmond, S=Washington, C=US*" /r /h 0 /eku "1.3.6.1.5.5.7.3.3,1.3.6.1.4.1.311.10.3.13" /e "12/31/2017" /sv 1.pvk 1.cer

Click to collapse


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks slightly different as the other one, i do like it but prefer the one that already have... At least for me it's a lot faster, the scrolling speed is better on the default.


----------



## Ani64 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Nice*

Working great


----------



## Arshen (Feb 5, 2018)

hi
This item might not exist or is no longer available...


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Feb 5, 2018)

Arshen said:


> hi
> This item might not exist or is no longer available...

Click to collapse



Fixed and added newer version.


----------



## Arshen (Feb 7, 2018)

hi
i can't uninstall people app with Interop tools! uninstall proccess have loop to back list, and no uninstall people app
plz help me 
sry 4 my bad english


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2018)

Uninstall that app who look like some books.


----------

